# Can you burn pellets in a regular stove?



## Sprinter (Dec 3, 2012)

I may run out of optimal wood before the season ends and was thinking of mixing in some energy logs if needed but then started wondering if pellets may work for that as well.   I was pricing both and so far pellets seem cheaper and easier to find in larger quantities.  But I have no experience with either.

I've heard some mention here of burning pellets in a non-pellet stove.  Anybody have success doing that?  Does it require a special device to keep it all together?  Or should I forget it?  I also thought that you would have more control over how much you used on a particular load.


----------



## Bluerubi (Dec 3, 2012)

Wouldn't pellets burn really fast due to the surface area?  I can see them getting eaten really quick, like little tiny pieces of superdry kindling.


----------



## northernontario (Dec 3, 2012)

Yes and no... You need a hot coal bed, and some other wood burning in there.  Throw in a scoopful of pellets.  Big thing is to keep them dry.  Open a bag of pellets in the basement and they'll start sucking up moisture and won't easily burn. 

As for them burning super easily... there is a reason why pellet stoves have controlled feeding and a draft blower... they need to burn in small quantities all the time, not a big smoldering pile.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 3, 2012)

Search around & you'll find "Pellet Baskets" that are made for burning pellets in a wood stove. Mostly a gimmick, IMHO, much like the infamous "Magic Heat," but there are some folks who will swear by either or both...
(Do da name POOK ring a bell?)


----------



## Sprinter (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, "pellet basket" was the search key. Lots of ideas on the subject. My thought like northernontario suggested, was just to throw on a scoop or two to help the less seasoned stuff. (nothing over 30%). I figure roughly that if you have, say, 20# of 30% wood, you would need about two or three pounds of pellets to help compensate. Any other ideas on the proportions?

I'm sure that the logs or bricks would work also, but around here, pellets are about 30% cheaper (by the ton) and I wouldn't have to put on an 8# log for a small load.


----------



## HotCoals (Dec 3, 2012)

I keep a bag or two around.
I use then to help burn my coals down if I'm in a hurry.
I put 2 or 3 cups worth in with full air..they will burn then!
Heats the stove up for the next load also.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 3, 2012)

I bought a Pelleteer pellet basket last year to find out what the shouting is about. It burns well and hot. But the 14 pounds of pellets it holds only put out big heat for two hours and small heat for another hour or so. And they would work better in a pre-EPA stove or one that has a damper to open for reloading because a lot of smoking is going on when you do a hot reload and it comes out the door instead of up and into the opening in front of the baffle.

Makes a gorgeous fire when you have company over though. But I wouldn't depend on one to heat a house.


----------



## argus66 (Dec 3, 2012)

just burn old pallets if u think ur gonna  run out. real easy


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 3, 2012)

Go with the energy logs if you can.  You will definitely increase your burn times even in mixed load settings.

Anyone ever try these Bear Bricks?

http://www.bmfp.com/bearbricks.html


----------



## dafattkidd (Dec 3, 2012)

I think pretty good options would be: find someone who sells kiln dry wood, buying bio or eco bricks are probably your best bet, scrounge construction debris (namely hard woods) and mix it in with your not so seasoned stuff, If you know a local wood burner with a decent supply maybe arrange a trade; your wet stuff for more seasoned wood.

Those are my suggestions. When I was in your situation I scrounged construction debris and mixed it in with the cordwood, because money was particularly tight at that time. Meanwhile, stock up on wood and try to get two years ahead. Good luck!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 3, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> Go with the energy logs if you can.  You will definitely increase your burn times even in mixed load settings.
> 
> Anyone ever try these Bear Bricks?
> 
> http://www.bmfp.com/bearbricks.html




I bought some bear bricks last year. They burned great! I'm ahead on my wood so I haven't had the need, but if I ever run out again, I'll buy some


----------



## daleeper (Dec 5, 2012)

If I knew I would be short on optimal wood, I would be scrounging hard now for dry stuff to burn (pallets to break down, sawmill slabs), and mix a little of the less than optimal wood in along, saving the best wood for the coldest part of the winter, expecting to clean the chimney an extra time.  Use another energy source for the shoulder season.  I'm not sold on buying pellets or other composite wood products to burn in a stove for heat, unless I was supporting a very local product.

I would then take an extra effort to make sure I have next year's supply accounted for as soon as possible, even if that means spending a little more this year for electric/gas backup this year.  Nothing like knowing you have enough wood drying for next year and the next.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Dec 5, 2012)

At one time I used wood pellets to make some easy to make fire starters.

A few wood pellets add some small pieces of candle wax then  wrap up in a paper towel or 2 pieces of paper towels. Tape the 4 corners up of the paper towel to make a tear drop shape. 

One of the easiest fire starters to make. 

I saw one fire starter in at lowes that is just a small paper ketchup cup fill with wax.

So i guess you could just wrap some small chunks of candle wax (no wood pellets) in a paper towel and tape it shut. No messy melting of candle wax  or pouring candle wax. But still a good fire starter.


----------



## Sprinter (Dec 5, 2012)

All good advice.  Thanks.  I'll probably end up trying a little of everything.  I like the idea of pellets because I don't think I'll need too much at a time and I like having control over how much to use.  I'll get some energy logs, too.  I can get pallets from a Builder's Surplus and I may try that route too.   We're fine for about three years out.  It's just this first year that's iffy. 

I'm always intrigued by the fire starter ideas I see here.  I use SuperCedars, but I love to see how people make their own.  Most use some kind of shavings or sawdust but pellets with wax sounds like a good idea if you don't have access to that material.


----------



## gsgood (Jan 5, 2018)

BrotherBart said:


> I bought a Pelleteer pellet basket last year to find out what the shouting is about. It burns well and hot. But the 14 pounds of pellets it holds only put out big heat for two hours and small heat for another hour or so. And they would work better in a pre-EPA stove or one that has a damper to open for reloading because a lot of smoking is going on when you do a hot reload and it comes out the door instead of up and into the opening in front of the baffle.
> 
> Makes a gorgeous fire when you have company over though. But I wouldn't depend on one to heat a house.




I've been using a pelleteer basket in a Buck Stove 270000 for a few years now. Works for me.


----------



## jetsam (Jan 5, 2018)

Before I got ahead, I used to just go out in the woods and bring in some wet wood, and burn that along with the dry stuff. If you reload hot enough, you can just use all wet wood all the time.


----------



## Sprinter (Jan 5, 2018)

jetsam said:


> Before I got ahead, I used to just go out in the woods and bring in some wet wood, and burn that along with the dry stuff. If you reload hot enough, you can just use all wet wood all the time.


Since I'm the OP (so very long ago), I'll add that I did just that my first year.  I did get away with it, but it was not ideal of course.  I found that as long as the secondaries were active enough (hot fire), enough actively burning dry wood etc,  and flue temps above creosote levels, I could use a lot of the 30% stuff I had a little at a time.  If you don't do it right, though, and if the wet wood is too bad or you use too much of it at a time, it can cool the fire substantially.  Glad to say I'm about 2-1/2 years ahead now.   After cleaning that year, I only got a small amount of powdery soot, so yes, it can work.  I tried using some pellets, but they didn't really help with that problem.  I never tried the basket thing, though.

If I faced the same problem again, I'd be inclined to use some kind of compressed product like North Idaho Energy Logs to mix in, especially if I had too little dry wood.


----------

